# Double seams



## marjorie040 (Sep 7, 2018)

Please help me with this double seam since I haven’t seen one before.
thank you.
marjorie


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 8, 2018)

It's called a strap-side. The mould was made to look like that.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 9, 2018)

There's ony one mold line or "seam" running up each side and forming one corner of each "strap", effectively camoflauging the mold lines.  You should be able to tell which side of the strap the mold halves met by looking at where the shoulder and neck meet.  Hard to tell from the picture, but it looks like the left side of the strap.


----------

